# Overclocking CPU (Amd Phenom II x4 970) ??



## walkineagle

*Operating System* *System Model*Windows 7 Professional (x64) (build 7600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States) _No details available_
*Processor a* *Main Circuit Board b*3.50 gigahertz AMD Phenom II X4 970
512 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
6144 kilobyte tertiary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (4 total)
Not hyper-threaded Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4N98TD EVO Rev 2.00
Serial Number: MT700A008800368
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 0803 06/01/2010
*Drives* *Memory Modules c,d*1500.19 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
1320.35 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

ASUS DRW-24B1ST ATA Device [Optical drive]

ST31500341AS ATA Device [Hard drive] (1500.30 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 9VS42C5C, SMART Status: Healthy 8192 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM0' has 2048 MB (serial number SerNum00)
Slot 'DIMM1' has 2048 MB (serial number SerNum01)
Slot 'DIMM2' has 2048 MB (serial number SerNum02)
Slot 'DIMM3' has 2048 MB (serial number SerNum03)
*Local Drive Volumes* c: (NTFS on drive 0)1500.19 GB1320.35 GB free 




I tried overclocking my CPU last night, I ran 230 FSB (I think) without changing anything at about 4.2GHZ, and it ran an error, so i decided id go up by little amouts, I tried i think 218-226 FSB at 3.8-9 GHZ and the 3.95 ran to desktop then got an error, so i lowered it to 3.8 and it ran, but i had school so i put it back at 200 (3.5) and turned it off, its working, but in my motherboard i can't see what the voltage is already at, I was hoping for around 4GHZ but I need to know what to put the voltage at, or where to start because its either on AUTO or I need to set one, but it doesnt tell me what voltage auto is. What should I start the voltage at for 3.9-4.2 GHZ and what should I go up by? (I tried overclocking it without raising anything but the FSB)

Note: I build this computer myself, if that makes a difference in any way.


----------



## Amd_Man

That processor is a Black Edition and as such has an unlocked multiplier. That means you can overclock without having to raise the FSB.

EXTREME Overclocking - AMD Phenom II X6 1075T & X4 970 BE & X2 560 BE Processors Review - Page: 13 - Tweaking PC Hardware To The Max


----------



## walkineagle

Oh thats what black edition means? How do I overclok it without raising the FSB then?? Also I think I almost broke my cpu, I raised the FSB so the GHZ was 4.025 and the voltage to 0.865 and it wouldnt turn on, i got it fixed now, but its back to normal. So how do i overclock without FSB?


----------



## walkineagle

I tried not using the FSB and putting the multiplier the 17.5x i think at 3.8GHZ with 0.935 voltage and the overclocking failed. Whats wrong? I have a coolermaster case that came with 2 fans, and im pretty sure i have extra fans in, the case is made for airflow..

SpeedFan says:
GPU: 50C
Temp 1: 34C
Temp 2: 31C
Temp 3: -128C
HD0: 32C
Core: 0C


----------



## Amd_Man

Your Vcore is set way to low! The rated max vcore is 1.4v so manually set that in your Bios! Speedfan is crap for reading Amd temps so download this Core Temp and run it. If your using the stock heatsink I would watch the temp at idle and then when putting load I would watch the temp very closely to make sure it's at a acceptable level. The rated max temp is 62 degrees celcius. See below link!

AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom

EDIT: a 17.5 multiplier is the stock setting! 17.5 x 200 = 3500 mhz! To get to 3.8 you will set the multiplier to 19.........19 x 200 = 3800 mhz


----------



## walkineagle

So the AVERAGE voltage set by AUTO is 1.4? Whats the maximum? What voltage do you suggest for 4GHZ?
And that temp reader still says my core temp is 0c which isnt right =S


----------



## Amd_Man

The Amd Product page lists all the max temps and core voltage! Go into Bios under hardware monitor and see what temp is listed there.


----------



## walkineagle

4000MHZ
1.500 Voltage
Around 50C I think

Is this alright?
On a cooler master case, 2-4 fans at room temperature do I run a risk of overheating?


----------



## Amd_Man

1.4v is the rated Max. Is that temp at idle? (in the Bios) If that's idle it will run at about 65-70 under full load. In comparison I have the 955 at stock 3.2 and while I type this it's at 35 and when running Black Opps it gets as high as 50! I have turned my vcore down to 1.3v cause I'm not overclocking and it is 100% stable running benches at max! Lower your vcore to 1.4v and start at a modest overclock and raise the multiplier by .5's until you reach the max stable ghz at 1.4v.


----------



## narmour

Raise the multiplier first, the FSB should be used to 'tweak' the overclock so to speak.

I'm at 4.2ghz 1.33v using a AMD Phenom 970 and I am yet to push it further. I have a golden chip for sure, but there's no reason why you cannot hit 4ghz with that chip.

What motherboard do you have? make sure you use prime95 to make sure your OC is stable.

\narm


----------



## Amd_Man

This thread over 6 months old and will be closed now. Don't worry narmour if the OP is subscribed to his thread he will be notified of your reply.


----------

